

Windows Phone 7 Developer Tools Beta Released  - maheshs
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/07/12/windows-phone-7-developer-tools-beta-released.aspx

======
rodh257
The development tools for WP7 looks great, certainly a good step towards
swaying app creators to their platform.

